# Signature 2000 elite 18/42 belts



## Woodbutcher816 (Jul 14, 2018)

i recently got a very nice tractor. The engine had a very large hole in it. Replaced that but not the engine to clutch and the clutch to drive belts were origami and missing more material than was there. If anyone has a manual with the oem belt numbers it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Woodbutcher816 (Jul 14, 2018)

Stupid iPhone autocorrect. Not origami but original


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Woodbutcher,

Call Partstree at 512-288-4355. They will likely have the belt you need. I have been getting parts from them lately and they are very good. Get the MTD belt rather than a generic or aftermarket.


----------



## Woodbutcher816 (Jul 14, 2018)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Woodbutcher,
> 
> Call Partstree at 512-288-4355. They will likely have the belt you need. I have been getting parts from them lately and they are very good. Get the MTD belt rather than a generic or aftermarket.


Thank you so very much


----------

